# Twilight hack for Wii3.4



## Cyan (Nov 24, 2008)

A new Twilight hack has been released for Wii with system menu V3.4

http://hackmii.com/2008/11/rise-of-the-dead/
http://hbc.hackmii.com/


----------



## air2004 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats good news.... But still , do not update people.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 24, 2008)

I just read it on hackmii. Awesome news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though it isn't perfect, Nintendo left some bugs in it which allows launching the Twilight Hack once - meaning you can install the homebrew channel!


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 24, 2008)

Who wasn't expecting that?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 24, 2008)

Great Team Twiizers! 

It's great seeing big N screwed up again


----------



## maggot666 (Nov 24, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
we love nintendo and its bugs


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Who wasn't expecting that?


I wasn't. Come on, Nintendo should be able to block a friggin' save file properly! They have done it before, they failed because of a bug, and now they failed again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I (nor Team Twiizers for that matter) wasn't expecting that at all! I actually expected them to release a completely new savegame exploit in the near future. Maybe together with BootMii? I really wondered if it was going to be the Galaxy Hack, Corruption Hack, Brawl Hack or Kart Hack


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Nov 24, 2008)

good stuff... awesome work again Team Twiizers!!!


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 24, 2008)

maggot666 said:
			
		

> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> we love nintendo and its bugs



No! I hate Nintendo, because they make stupid Updates, just to block Homebrew. But I love their Bugs and I love Team Twiizers


----------



## Det1re (Nov 24, 2008)

Good thing. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## kedest (Nov 24, 2008)

Pretty cool. So again, homebrew for everyone!
The next update will probably deliver the final blow to the twilight hack, but at least they're already working on the new exploit.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet this is good news


----------



## Cyan (Nov 24, 2008)

Like Maikel Steneker, I wasn't expecting it and thought Nintendo made it fine this time.

it seems they worked on fixing the installation process, not an existing one backuped


----------



## m-p{3} (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the news, and a big THANK YOU for Team Twizzers!


----------



## Puffinz (Nov 24, 2008)

Great news ... you just got to love this cat and mouse game.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 24, 2008)

This should be on the front page. 
it is now...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 24, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> This should be on the front page.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&module=postnews


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm still in 3.2U because I never even look at my Wii. But I'm pretty sure Im safe from updates anyway, since I have a modchip and it's supposed to block updates.


----------



## sylux92 (Nov 24, 2008)

I knew this would come. Nothing is completely hack-proof.


----------



## jami2o (Nov 24, 2008)

Can I Install Wad games? (wiiware and vc)


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 24, 2008)

jami2o said:
			
		

> Can I Install Wad games? (wiiware and vc)


You can if you downgrade to 3.2


----------



## CreX (Nov 24, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## SargeSmash (Nov 24, 2008)

I've already updated, but I already had the Homebrew Channel installed.  I really don't care if I lose it or not, to be honest.  I'm going to stay up to date, and if it kills my homebrew, then so be it.  I've got my Xbox for all this, anyway.  And for the record, much as some reported, the update did NOT remove the HBC.


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 24, 2008)

Instead of making new firmwares trying to stop these exploits nintendo should focus more on releasing quality games instead of allowing all this shovelware crap.  Half of the games I've tried aren't even worth a rent, and any good games will get bought by anyways.  At that most of their wiiware games are just copies of flash games you could easily find on the internet....for free....

Nintendo should blame nobody but themselves.


----------



## Mr.kuchinawa (Nov 24, 2008)

Goodness and love will always win


----------



## MasterBelch (Nov 24, 2008)

Now i gotta find a downgrade guide... cant be harder than soldering....


----------



## RadioShadow (Nov 24, 2008)

YAY!  Now to update 23rd Oct fix Wii guide... this Wednesday.


----------



## Jordan10la (Nov 24, 2008)

So does this mean HBC and WiiGator's loader can be installed and fully used on 3.4? I am sill on 3.3 but my friend is on 3.4 and he wants all this.


----------



## djtaz (Nov 25, 2008)

Its a bit harder , but yes


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hm.. When will we be able to use new updates legitimately?  I don't want to keep staying behind with 3.3 or 3.2 when it is actually up to 4.1.


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Nov 25, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> The next update will probably deliver the final blow to the twilight hack, but at least they're already working on the new exploit.



I doubt that. You give Nintendo's developers too much credit.

But hopefully BootMii will be out before the next update so Nintendo can be permanently screwed.


----------



## jinghuacao (Nov 25, 2008)

Bootmii is still not out? I thought I downloaded a 15mb file, what is that?

when will bootmii out?


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Nov 25, 2008)

You sure you aren't thinking of PatchMii? 

BootMii is still unreleased.


----------



## FISHERMAN (Nov 25, 2008)

I have system menu 3.4E and installed the tp hack and the HBC0.9 .Everything works ok concerning games and apps that i downloaded from the wiibrowser from the net. I read above that in order to install Wiiware and VC titles i have to downgrade again to 3.2? Is this for sure? If it is how can i do it?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 25, 2008)

What if I buy a brand new Wii at the end of Dec 2008 and the firmware will have 3.4 or 3.3 ?


----------



## jami2o (Nov 25, 2008)

FISHERMAN said:
			
		

> I have system menu 3.4E and installed the tp hack and the HBC0.9 .Everything works ok concerning games and apps that i downloaded from the wiibrowser from the net. I read above that in order to install Wiiware and VC titles i have to downgrade again to 3.2? Is this for sure? If it is how can i do it?



Can you install wiiware games ??? ?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> What if I buy a brand new Wii at the end of Dec 2008 and the firmware will have 3.4 or 3.3 ?


Probably 3.3, I don't think 3.4 are already getting shipped... Dunno if they'll be able to ship them for Christmas, though.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope they have Firmware 3.3. in there then I will be glad they did. Thank you.


----------



## jspicher (Nov 25, 2008)

FISHERMAN said:
			
		

> i have to downgrade again to 3.2? Is this for sure? If it is how can i do it?



I second that, can someone point us to an easy to follow guide on what we need, and how we go about downgrading from 3.4 to 3.2? I've found threads here on the board about it, but nothing that's easy to follow just a bunch of hearsay and bickering....

If someone can post up an easy tutorial, (or link to one that already exists) it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 26, 2008)

Im on it!


----------



## jspicher (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey there EmperorOfCanada, 

thanks ... that's if you were responding to me!

>>edit

Just got the PM; thank you EOC.. l'm DLing it now and l'll check it out!
Regards,


----------



## matriz (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,

I followed the instructions in http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118446, and downloaded the required files.  I have copied the right hack file into the Wii from the SD, and started Zelda.  After the game has loaded and the hack has started, a long list of codes starts to stream up on the screen and it ends with the following message:

Failed to read boot.elf (-1)!
No code found to load, hanging

I have the boot.dol file from the EoC_Gamma_Pack - Any Firmware.zip in my SD root.  My version is 3.4E, and I am using a WiiKey 2 chip.  Anyone else has a similar problem ?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## haysmith999 (Nov 30, 2008)

does this mean that the dvdx player can now be installed? or will this still not work?


----------

